# Lens recommendation -newborn shoot



## robbymack (Nov 5, 2012)

I just agreed to shoot my very close friends newborn. Obviously this is pro bono and the couple also agreed that if it doesn't work they have a more seasoned pro standing by. I've shot lots of kids but never one so tiny. So any help or recommendations for lenses to rent would be great. I'm thinking I need a macro, 100L? 

Gear right now:

5diii

28 1.8
50 1.8
85 1.8

70-200 f4 IS


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 5, 2012)

Macro would be useful (i.e. newborn hand grasping parent's finger) and try sticking with the longer focal lengths because the subject is smaller and perspective is determined by distance. Getting the light right (soft and natural) will probably be a bigger factor than the equipment you use.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 5, 2012)

done a lot of baby photographs lately with the 50 f/1.4 and 85 f/1.8 ... when they're really newborns, 85 f/1.8 is definitely the better choice. for closer-up shots (eyes, fingers, feet) either a 100mm macro or the 70-200 f/2.8 will work well to get some selective focus shots, as long as you have enough light to get good focus.

not sure which camera you're shooting with, but I've found my 5D Mark II's autofocus struggles sometimes with how smooth baby skin is, if you're not putting an AF point right on an eye, nose, or finger it just doesn't hit accurately (although if you're shooting shallow DOF you probably are focusing on those sorts of things anyway)


----------



## IIIHobbs (Nov 5, 2012)

Your 85 f1.8 should be very good. 

A 100 f2.8L Macro will be stunning, especially with the 5D3.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 6, 2012)

Your 85 and 70-200 will be great. As for the macro shots, those 5d3 files can take a huge cropping if needed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

I do not like to use flash with a baby, a 50 for crop body or 85 for ff would work well.


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

I took pics of my son when he was just 2 days old - put him (asleep) on a white blanket on the floor just below a large Victorian sash window (house was built in 1860) but it worked really well using 50mm on crop. Don't know if you intend to take a solo portrait or family one, but newborns don't really like too much light - they live in a Bokehlicious world for the first few weeks where everything is OOF. Seriously though, some Pro's often suggest North-facing (not too harsh sunlight) box-windows or bay-windows might be good.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Good advice. I'll probably rent the 100L as an excuse to play with it for a few days.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 6, 2012)

robbymack said:


> Thanks everyone. Good advice. I'll probably rent the 100L as an excuse to play with it for a few days.



I knew you were looking for justification.


----------



## wmuasig (Nov 6, 2012)

It sounds like you will have all the photographic equipment you need. I just got some tips from a local newborn photographer in my area and she uses a small space heater to keep the area around the baby nice and warm. It really works well and the baby stays asleep better even while posing and not fully covered by a blanket.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 6, 2012)

My only advice is USM or the new STM. When my kids were that young, my noisy EF 50 1.8 and Tamron lenses often spoiled the moment.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 6, 2012)

Just my two cents: (have not had time to read other than your original post).

I would rent the 85L II, and if you want to have some fun artistic shots, use the 100L too


----------



## Menace (Nov 6, 2012)

Get 100L macro - sweet


----------



## elflord (Nov 6, 2012)

robbymack said:


> I just agreed to shoot my very close friends newborn. Obviously this is pro bono and the couple also agreed that if it doesn't work they have a more seasoned pro standing by. I've shot lots of kids but never one so tiny. So any help or recommendations for lenses to rent would be great. I'm thinking I need a macro, 100L?
> 
> Gear right now:
> 
> ...



macro couldn't hurt, especially if you have full frame. When my daughter was very young i found the 50 f/1.4 on a crop OK but more recently shooting a newborn with a full frame I often found myself wanting to focus closer than I could with the standard lenses. 

Check the maximum magnification for your lenses (pretty small for the 85mm f/1.8 for example), you'll want something around 0.2 - 0.25 at least. A macro would work quite well.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 6, 2012)

I shot this picture of my youngest son with a 5DII and a 100L HIS : http://500px.com/photo/2197306

and it is fun for eyes and body parts and such. 

I don't have a 85L II myself unfortunately, but coupling the buttery bokeh of that lens with the incredible texture of newborns and their cute clothes is imho a match made in heaven


----------



## bycostello (Nov 8, 2012)

it more where you do your work.. if visiting clients then you might be in small rooms.... that will dictate lens choice... if not any from 50-200mm would be fine


----------

